# Logo nachzeichnen!!



## ritis (26. April 2005)

Ich habe hier einen scan von einem Logo welches die Form eines Auges hat. Am inneren Rand des Auges ist Schrift angeordnet. Das alles ist nur recht grob ausgearbeitet/gezeichnet. Jetzt möchte ich das mit Photoshop nacharbeiten, habe es mal mit Pfaden probiert aber nicht wirklich mit Erfolg. Wohl weil ich mich damit nicht gut auskenne. 

Ideen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. April 2005)

*Re: Logo nachzeichnen*

Dann solltest du dich unbedingt in die Arbeitsweise des Zeichenstiftes/Pfadwerkzeugs einarbeiten, da du damit zu einem recht guten Ergebnis kommen wirst. Weiterhin besteht der Vorteil, dass du dein Logo als Vektordatei exportieren kannst und es ohne Qualitätsverlust vergrößern bzw. verkleinern kannst.

Also, an den Pfaden wirst du nicht vorbei kommen - aber es lohnt sich auch.


----------



## ritis (26. April 2005)

*Re: Logo nachzeichnen*

Ja, das habe ich mir beinahe gedacht! Dann hab ich dazu auch gleich mal ein paar Fragen:

Wenn ich das Auge (geschlossene Form) umrande, wie komm ich dann ins "innere" um die schrit auszuschneiden

Habe ich alles ausgeschnitten, tu ich dann in dem pfad das Logo erstellen oder im dokument (logo) selber

Das wars erstmal

Danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. April 2005)

*Re: Logo nachzeichnen*

In der Einstellungsleiste des Zeichenstiftes kannst du ganz rechts "Vom Formbereich subtrahieren" anwählen.


----------

